# shibari?



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2011)

Da questo incidente apprendo ora questa pratica erotica: non la conoscevo...voi?




da TGcom

A chiamare i soccorsi, intorno alle 4.45, è stato un romano di 45 anni che, in un parcheggio alla periferia della Capitale, stava partecipando con le due ragazze alla "costrizione erotica" dello Shibari, antica forma artistica di legatura giapponese. Le due ragazze, ancora vestite, sono state soccorse, ma per la 23enne era tardi.

Lo Shibari, conosciuto anche come Kimbaku è un’antica forma artistica giapponese, una tecnica di bondage diventata con il tempo una pratica sessuale. Nello Shibari (letteralmente l’atto di legare qualcuno) vengono utilizzate delle corde sottili di fibra naturale per formare dei disegni geometrici sul corpo femminile, che diventa una vera e propria tela. In questo “gioco erotico” (nato come tecnica punitiva) il Nawashi (colui che lega le corde) assegna ad ogni fune un significato ben preciso e ogni nodo (storicamente associato allo Hojo-jutsu, l’arte marziale di immobilizzazione del prigioniero) viene posizionato nei punti salienti del corpo indicati come punti di pressione dalla medicina orientale. L’obiettivo dello Shibari (oltre al divertimento erotico in sé) è quello di aprire energia erotica attraverso l’ascolto e l’atmosfera rituale, che comprende un mix di meditazione, erotismo e tecnica. La pratica, che non è quasi mai riferita ad una sessualità esplicita, cerca di portare i protagonisti del “gioco” alla ricerca di sensazioni profonde.
Questa forma di arte, conosciuta anche come tecnica sadomaso, era nata in Giappone come costrizione per i prigionieri. Risale ai tempi dei Samurai che si prendevano cura dei loro reclusi e la tecnica con cui questi venivano legati dimostrava l’onore del Samurai.


Ecco come si fa lo Shibari
ma quanto tempo e quanta pratica occorre per fare i nodi?


----------

